# Keyser Vs Big daft Joe - The Race is On!!!



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

All right all,

Joe and I have agreed to a gentleman's wager...I noticed his stats were similar to mine, and like his, my gut is not something I crow about.

Until today!

The bet is this - we're both 42" waists, and we're going to see who can get down to 34" the fastest.

We measure around the widest, relaxed circumference of the belly - with Joe that's the belly button, with me it's just above, I guess we're all built differently. Every Friday, each man posts his measurement here.

There are no prizes involved, except of course the biggest prize of all, which is the AMAZING boost to lifestyle that comes from not being a couple of lardcakes!!

Steward - get the chequered flag out, fire the starters gun, and may the best man win!!!

:lift:

Keyser.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

£20 on joe to win! 

Joe Keyser said you were a tubby fat ass and that you couldnt beat him if you tried!!!!

Nice one lads, should be interesting to see how things go. You got some before pics ready so we can see what you both look like at the mo?


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Good luck to both of you. A little comp like this should push you a little more to get to your goals. Good idea!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well done Joe congratulations on your win


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

:thumb: how about some pictures of the bellies under starters orders and then the new bellies at the finish.

good luck guys may the best belly win.


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

How much weight do you think you will need to lose to get 8 inches off your gut? I'd say at least 2 stone or more.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Ironball said:


> How much weight do you think you will need to lose to get 8 inches off your gut? I'd say at least 2 stone or more.


for me I have noticed it seems to equal about 2 inches per stone.

How much do you guys weigh?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bumping Bigdaft Joe for his trash talking


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ok lts have some standing relaxed pics with no tops on need to have a starting comparison!!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

£40 on joe to win


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

DB said:


> ok lets have some standing relaxed pics with no underpants on,..i need to have a w4nk!!


bummer!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> bummer!!


Did u pass my message i said in the text i sent u to Ali??:rolleye11 :moony:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

pmsl !...

i did mate yeah,...she sent another kiss, but like last time it was a "mum" style one on the forehead.......

hows IS your mum btw,....lmao!,....

did she get p1ssed testerday and embarras you?.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ironball said:


> How much weight do you think you will need to lose to get 8 inches off your gut? I'd say at least 2 stone or more.


First time I dieted it was 1 inch for every 5 pounds.

This last time was 1 inch for every 4 pounds.

Only diffrence was I ate less carbs this time around.

I dont know how much a pound is.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

1lb= 16 oz's or 1/14th of a stone


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

14 pounds to 1 stone.

2 inches per stone sounds a bit low to me.

Maybe we are all diffrent.

Maybe it depends on the starting weight of the individual.

I do think this should be closer to 3 inches.

This would be a good little study, low carb vs higher carb vs higher fats

On a positive note HGH has some very good localised fat loss. I lost 4" and I didnt even diet. Put that back on but none the less


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> 14 pounds to 1 stone.
> 
> 2 inches per stone sounds a bit low to me.
> 
> ...


you put it back on cos your a beer monster right Hacks?


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

pant sizes change by 2 inches.

A pant size is roughly 12 pounds.

Don't forget cortisol tummies...

How much sleep do they get?

I feel like we are the gamesters of Triskelion.

I say KS will surprise the lot of ya and win.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

hey it hurts me to do this but heres the pics for the record im 6ft 3" and 270lbs they are also bloody horrid shots


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

thats totally relaxed by the way


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

and i was on the guiness all bank holiday


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

and im eating for two


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice hair. 

Man, you have a good set of nuts I might say.

As for the diet that is actually quite easy.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

nuts? eh?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> nuts? eh?


Should have said big balls mate.

I know you will do well if you stick to a program.

I am 5'7" and at my biggest I was I think 44 inches.

I tape and weigh every day out of habbit and write it down on a calendar.

This whole year I have done that.

It is a log of my PCT's and everything.

If you need some help on your diet give me a hollar and we can work something out.

You will lose and you will lose nicely.

And I will give you the option if you want to do cardio or not.

Cant beat that one, eh?

Oh, if Keyser wants some help I will do that too apon request.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

keyser we need a pic in the same pose as joe


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

im still bemused as to how you can tell the size of my nuts from those photos? cheers scott i will be using the last diet u gave me and a good surgeon


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bigdaftjoe said:


> im still bemused as to how you can tell the size of my nuts from those photos? cheers scott i will be using the last diet u gave me and a good surgeon


i told him in a PM that you had grapefruit like nuts


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

kiss and tell


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

So Joe should probably be about 225lbs by the time he's finished then. Thats including your big balls:confused: and have a shave as you have become like the wolfman with some very bad black facial hair in pic 2. That will weigh at least a couple of pounds.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> im still bemused as to how you can tell the size of my nuts from those photos? cheers scott i will be using the last diet u gave me and a good surgeon


It was a figure of speech. He's saying you've got balls for posting your pics up, me thinks. 

GOOD LUCK GUYS! I'll be watching this with great interest.

Keyser, photos required asap.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Well done Joe!

Taken up the challenge with GUSTO!

MwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHH!

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Joe, the big ball statement is an expression.

Like if I walked up to the baddest dude and punched him, my friends would say "man, you have some big balls!"

So posting up your stomach at 43 inches I ment to say Joe, you have some balls.

Do you get it?

I am glad you posted by the way, I wasnt digging ya, but you got bigger balls than me when I had a bigger waist. No way I would post up my belly, that would take some balls


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Joe, the big ball statement is an expression.
> 
> Like if I walked up to the baddest dude and punched him, my friends would say "man, you have some big balls!"
> 
> ...


You have posted your chest, bit o' abs and forearm.

We are waiting for you and your balls and some PROPPAH pics 

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> You have posted your chest, bit o' abs and forearm.
> 
> We are waiting for you and your balls and some PROPPAH pics
> 
> ...


Well, if I quit drinking and get to the weight I want then no problems.

I dont think I have the balls to have any pics of my balls

I should post though, Steve said he has a pic of me at the river that is recent. He said it looks pretty good. I will hit him up.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

ive never been afraid to take my clothes off


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> ive never been afraid to take my clothes off


I seem to have developed that tendency too Joe! 

Think we might be twins, separated at birth?

BUMP for KS the challenger!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> I seem to have developed that tendency too Joe!
> 
> Think we might be twins, separated at birth?
> 
> ...


Ha, no bump needed, lost my mobile phone over the w/end, when the replacement arrives I'll start happy-snapping...

Props to Joe for getting the pics up so fast - if it's any consolation mate, I had a few Guinnesses myself!!!



Oh, my stats:

Chest - 50"

Biceps - 17.5"

Forearm - 13" (might need a more recent measurement)

Thighs - 27" (might need a more recent measurement)

Calves - 18"

Weight 235Ibs

Keyser.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Cool!

I think we need Monday morning weigh ins.

Or is that cruel, and have it be Friday morning, weight and waist measure.

Lads?

x

x

x

T


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

do other peoples calf to forearm measurements differ as much as keysers? have i got little calves then?


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

I say monthly photos with the tape measure is all that is needed. Photos up on the 29th of each month.

One pound a week minimum and 12 pounds is an inch at the slowest.

Monday would be cruel, Tatyana.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Peg said:


> I say monthly photos with the tape measure is all that is needed. Photos up on the 29th of each month.
> 
> One pound a week minimum and 12 pounds is an inch at the slowest.
> 
> Monday would be cruel, Tatyana.


 

Every day is weigh in day for me right now!

I think weekly weigh ins. Good to keep the competition and what is going on with the weight in existence.

x

x

x

T

Joe, KS? Can we use your real name on the board?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Biceps, calfs and neck should all be the same size.

There should be a minimum of 10 taper between chest and stomach.

For semetry.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Tatyana --

I know for me, I'm a bit unscientific in regards to measurements simply because I get discouraged if I see no loss in a week.. It is better for me to feel the difference in my clothes and see the tape measure move down for flab loss and up for muscle gain than to stand on a scale.

I've thrown out my scales since one day I can have water gain and another day I am thin.

It is just something learned from business. Worry about the quarter statistics and not the dailey, weekly statistics because the shorter statistics vary so much you can't get an accurate measurement and you can go bonkers fretting over it til you see a bigger picture.

The bet was to lower the waist measurement to 34". I've lost weight in other areas of my body without losing in the waist so a weigh in may not prove the waist is getting smaller.

Tape measure every week is fine... just seems it won't be very much per week.

Are the inches lost strictly by diet and training with no supplements?

Will fatburners, HGH et all be allowed?

Or just food and green tea?

The rules should be clearly defined or is it the Fight Club and no rules?


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

anyway that you can is fine with me i will stick to sweat and tears but no-one will know what the truth is so may as well say anything goes! im up for weekly photos of waist measurement as proof, scott i wish i had 19" arms! does that mean i have a fat neck? i think it looks quite small?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I gotta tell ya that I really like the idea of dieting while on GH.

I lost inches (4) on my waist without changing but maybe 4 lbs in body weight.

As cheap as that stuff is there (jintropin), this might be a good time to start pricing it.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you think it is related to cortisol in some way?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Peg said:


> Do you think it is related to cortisol in some way?


That depends on the person. From what I have read keeping cortisol under control is a good thing.

Cortisol will be elivated after a cycle.

Cortisol will be elivated when you dont get enough sleep.

Cortisol will be elivated when you are stressed.

Cortisol will be elivated on keto type diets.

I have tried cortisol blockers with some pretty decent success but the side effects of low cortisol is stiff joints and I did get that.

Now, you have to take longer in the gym to warm up, feels like you are going to tear something if you put 100% intensity in that mix

I think at the end of a cycle would be a good idea to take cortisol blockers.

I think about at week 6 would be a good idea to take cortisol blockers.

Cortisol can be your friend or enemy, cortisol if too high can cause hypogonadism, the guy that have this are on a roller coaster ride from hell.

I have read some of these guys problems on a HRT board and it is some of the saddest reading I have ever seen.

Doing something even as small as adding some DHEA a day seems to be helpfull.

Magnolia Bark Extract is one of the stronger herbs that block cortisol.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

bump for keysers photos??


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

bigdaftjoe said:


> bump for keysers photos??


Not forgotten mate, no worries there, just not having time to get a replacement phone!!

Should be in the next few days.



Keyser.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

its no good waiting for your period so you have extra water retention!


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Keyser Soze said:


> Not forgotten mate, no worries there, just not having time to get a replacement phone!!
> 
> Should be in the next few days.
> 
> ...


I think someones hitting the x-trainer on the sly before the photos:tongue10: .


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

42.0"


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah and ive got a 20" nob easy to say without evidence


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> yeah and ive got a 20" nob easy to say without evidence


We have evidence................ Danny's John Wayne style walk. LMFAO :tongue10:


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

How about you, Joe? Still 42"?

I mean after all how much is one pound a week on a tape measure?

That's not a dig at ya. It's just the acceptable flab loss amount on most diets.

I don't expect any decent noticable measurement til 3 weeks from now if you both just lose one pound a week.

If you put your picture up at 34" before KS, you win.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

40" this morning peg but works night out 2 moro


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

looking a bit like a one horse race??


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

bump for keyser i know ur on the board mate


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

and just as quickly he disappears further fueling my idle speculation that peg and keyser are in fact one!! you heard it here first!!


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

bigdaftjoe said:


> and just as quickly he disappears further fueling my idle speculation that peg and keyser are in fact one!! you heard it here first!!


LOL!!!

That's why I picked the Keyser name...

"And like that, (blows into his opening hand) he's gone..."

Joe mate, I'm here...been out enjoying the rare combo of sunshine and wind, running around with my little nieces/nephews and burning cals to cement my inevitable victory...have really been sitting in front of your PC with your Sherbert Dips spilling onto your keyboard?!??! Better get on the treadmill, that 2" lead is about to vanish as quickly as your beefy grin...


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah im in front of my pc but im furiously stroking myself at the same time


----------



## HIGHLANDER1436114513 (Apr 11, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> yeah im in front of my pc but im furiously stroking myself at the same time


Ah yes, Cardio with the one you love the most:rolleyes: ,cals lost on two fronts,the journey and the destination,nice thinking and all from the comfort of your own chair.Who said there was no such thing as an armchair athelete:eek: 

Highlander


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

bump for keysers photo


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bump again for Keysers lack of photo


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for a pic of keysers package


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Bump for a pic of keysers package


Easy now...you know what they say about darker guys and size....don't ask for what you can't handle!! LOL!!!

Started a new contract on Monday, kept me pretty busy and haven't arranged the phone yet...but don't worry, soon as I have it in my hot sweaty palms, it'll get posted up!!!

Joe - I should say, as we're doing photos, could you show your whole gut? All I saw was a hand and a navel...I'll do likewise.

Keyser.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I hate to break this to you KS, but Joe did post full upper torso pics.

Just do it! This of the positive impact you will have on so many guys out there who also have a fuller frame.

I quite like chub on men.

It's the furry thing I am not as keen on 

Do you think you guys could evolve faster and lose some more of the body hair?

x

x

x

T


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

41" - well, 40 7/8ths, but I won't need to round down when I beat Joe.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mine was 42 when I first started dieting.

And I do believe I am shorter than both of you

Well, in the height department anyway.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Picture???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

^^^ exactly!!!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

funny thing the place i usually measure is down from 43 to 39 but below my navel isnt getting smaller?? 41"?


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

still i think i look a little better?


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Looking better than the last set of pics Joe. You've some wide lats on show their also mate.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Come on Keyser, surely you've got a phone/camera by now 

Almost a one horse race :deadhorse .


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

cheers ralphy but youre only saying it in case i track you down and sit on you


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, that is one nasty stretch mark on that left shoulder, either that or it is a shoulder surgery scar.

Keep it up Joe, it is a daily grind but when it is over you will be very happy.

Remember, each day will be better than the one before.

Soon, you will look back and see huge improvements.

People will be telling you how good you look, some will ask you what you did, you will even feel better.

Keep it up joe, I know you can do it.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Man, that is one nasty stretch mark on that left shoulder, either that or it is a shoulder surgery scar.


I've got 2 of these on both front delts. They're so big now, they've stretched all the way over onto my pecs  .


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> cheers ralphy but youre only saying it in case i track you down and sit on you


You wouldn't be able to catch me big boy :tongue10: .


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

its a scar coz im ard


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

fat % anyone? tell the truth i aint fcukin scared


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok in the absence of pics from KS, I will post one for him!

x

x

x

T


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

PMSL  did he borrow the pants off raikey?


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

bump for someone to give keyser a digi camera


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

LMAO at the above pic.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ralphy said:


> LMAO at the above pic.


This one does nearly make me wet myself laughing!

I love it!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> This one does nearly make me wet myself laughing!
> 
> I love it!
> 
> ...


Like everytime I look at it I have to have a serious giggle!

My sides are starting to hurt, I can't stop myself! 

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> This one does nearly make me wet myself laughing!
> 
> I love it!
> 
> ...


Duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That just looks so wrong in many ways


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> bump for keysers photo


:bump2: :bump: :bump2: :bump: :bump2: :bump: :bump2:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

aye bump for keysers photo! Hows it all going lads?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

When is it update day again?

x

x

x

T


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Each Friday is the update day.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Update day!

Hooray for piccies!

Let's go lads, weight, waist measure (pic proof preferable), and any other stat you want to post.

x

x

x

T


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

still 39" have had a bad week!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> still 39" have had a bad week!!!


Have you lost any weight in the week?

If not you will need to modify your diet some.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

dont need to modify just not drink 30 pints of guiness in 2 days (it was free) is it just me or is keyser missing the point of this thread?


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

255lb 38.5"


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

nice work Joe! keep at it mate and youll soon have a tiny waist like myself


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi all,

Been a VERY good week, not in BB terms as I actually crept UP to 41", but professionally. I have never, ever made as much cash in my life in a single week, by a wide margin.

Joe, the race is still very much on. However, you need to measure the WIDEST circumference, regardless of how high you normally put the tape. If the fat distribution around my gut changed height, I'd adjust the position of the tape accordingly.

Keyser.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

39" then any chance of using some of that cash for a camera? in fact pm me your address and ill lend you mine


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

bump coz i know ur on the board!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

and hes gone?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Im here joe


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Im here joe


great :boohoo:

only joking hacks


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

hey man hacks is a god in my eyes and my waist is bigger than youre chest so watch it


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bigdaftjoe said:


> hey man hacks is a god in my eyes and my waist is bigger than youre chest so watch it


not to mention the fact that you play ice hockey in telford sometimes which is another reason for me to watch it


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

good memory mate  you should take it up you are light and nimble make a good forward this however is what i do





 and at 255 its gotta hurt!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Keyser Soze said:


> Been a VERY good week...I have never, ever made as much cash in my life in a single week, by a wide margin.


Ho-hum, another money statement, but where's the pics and comprehensive update?

This thread could prove as interesting as DB's competition prep...as long as it's being contributed to.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Ho-hum, another money statement, but where's the pics and comprehensive update?
> 
> This thread could prove as interesting as DB's competition prep...as long as it's being contributed to.


i was gonna say that, Keyser get some pics up or me and Timmy (circle of rogues head Honcho) will declare Joseph the winner....

...We have spoken!!!1


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bigdaftjoe said:


> good memory mate  you should take it up you are light and nimble make a good forward this however is what i do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a big fan of ice hockey to be honest, I always liked uni hoc


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok ok,

It's clear to me that Keyser does not want to post his pics on this thread. Which is fair enough.

I think one could have been upfront and made his wishes clear from the outset. This is more than acceptable KS, after all your not obliged to post your pics.

It's just a bit of a waste of everyone's time, regularly checking the thread with interest only to find several members saying "Bump for pics  " every third post. It's got to the point when other threads are being hijacked with requests for your pics.

If you'd rather not post your pics (the reason being none of our business), I think it'd be better if you'd just say so mate. The thread could still continue with great success.

All the best,

Ralphy


----------



## n33d4r3st (Jun 27, 2006)

Ralphy said:


> Ok ok,
> 
> It's clear to me that Keyser does not want to post his pics on this thread. Which is fair enough.
> 
> ...


well said ralphy.

why start a thread like this and then not post pics of yourself on it?

if you are earning so much money (a point you make known to everyone regurarly)

then im sure you can afford a mobile phone.

keep posting the progress pics joe. good job m8 so far:first:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cap said:


> great :boohoo:
> 
> only joking hacks


I know little buddy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ralphy said:


> Ok ok,
> 
> It's clear to me that Keyser does not want to post his pics on this thread. Which is fair enough.
> 
> ...


I have been promising for ages to post some pics.

Dieted down, was looking better then started drinking and POW:axe: I cant post like that

Maybe when he looks mint he will post.

I think I will post after I get that lyposucktion, tummy tuck, HGH cycle, Test cycle, Masteron cycle, fat burning cycle all done


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I have been promising for ages to post some pics.
> 
> Yes you have.
> 
> ...


LOL!

Ok maybe we have struck a victory blow for carbs here.

They are what makes up a lot of alcohol

So they must be good carbs then 

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ralphy said:


> Ok ok,
> 
> It's clear to me that Keyser does not want to post his pics on this thread. Which is fair enough.
> 
> ...


of course if he doesnt have the balls to post his pics thats ok too!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> good memory mate  you should take it up you are light and nimble make a good forward this however is what i do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You play ice hockey in England! COOL!

It reminded me of home, I couldn't watch all of it mg: . I am amazed that more professional ice hockey players are not seriously damaged. Most just need their knees, sometimes hips, replacing at about 40.

My first boyfriend was an ice hockey player 

x

x

x

T


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

its all in the hips baby


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Ho-hum, another money statement, but where's the pics and comprehensive update?
> 
> This thread could prove as interesting as DB's competition prep...as long as it's being contributed to.


You're damn right it's "another money statement". Money is as good as muscle. I'm at about 200Ibs or so if I leaned out, which puts me in the top 10% of muscularity in the overall population.

But trust me, I'd FAR rather be in the top 10% highest earners - and I soon will be. I have a Blackberry, so when I get around to taking a pic, I'll do it.

Just a point though, I usually find it's those who bang on most about "money isn't everything", "the best things in life are free" etc are usually the ones who have mysteriously forgotten their wallets at home that day.

I didn't say anything about pictures when I started this thread. You'll see them when I'm good and ready, that's it.



Keyser


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

lmfao


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

Keyser Soze said:


> Ha, no bump needed, lost my mobile phone over the w/end, when the replacement arrives *I'll start happy-snapping*...
> 
> Props to Joe for getting the pics up so fast - if it's any consolation mate, I had a few Guinnesses myself!!!
> 
> ...


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? up to you i guess?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

it's up to keyser, naturally it's hard to post pics if you don't feel you're in good enough shape, i only barely decided to post mine.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Truewarrior1 said:


> it's up to keyser, naturally it's hard to post pics if you don't feel you're in good enough shape, i only barely decided to post mine.


I can relate to that


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

bigdaftjoe said:


> chest 52"  now 50"
> 
> bicep 17.5"  still
> 
> ...


You've put unhappy faces on your calves and waist, but I'd have thought 1/2 inch increase on your calves and 3 inch off your waist would be great? Why so negative, or have I missed something? All the best,

Chris


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I was happy when I realised the whole BBing thing took 3 inches off my hips and put it on my calves!

I have taken all over body measurements at least once a year for the last 6 years.

It is interesting to document the changes.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Keyser Soze said:


> I didn't say anything about pictures when I started this thread. You'll see them when I'm good and ready, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyser


Oh! Not when you're new phone arrives as previously stated LMAO


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ralphy said:


> Oh! Not when you're new phone arrives as previously stated LMAO


On a side note keyser I sell phones so if you need a new one you can come to telford and ill sort you out 

obviously no discount or anything but you do have the pleasure and of being served by Cap! :whoo:


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> You've put unhappy faces on your calves and waist, but I'd have thought 1/2 inch increase on your calves and 3 inch off your waist would be great? Why so negative, or have I missed something? All the best,
> 
> Chris


waist still too big calves still too small nuff said?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> waist still too big calves still too small nuff said?


Work in process mate, Rome was not built in a day, neither was Arnold.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

OK, Joe, but don't be too harsh on yourself, you're making good progress and there's more to come.

Cap....I'd love the pleasure of you servicing me, anytime!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

cheers fella im sure there is


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Timmy Smooth said:


> OK, Joe, but don't be too harsh on yourself, you're making good progress and there's more to come.
> 
> Cap....I'd love the pleasure of you servicing me, anytime!


:boohoo:


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

joe how much are you trying to lose off your waist? another 6" 9"?? i've missed most of this thread an am too lazy to read back through it but you best win or i'm down £40!!

only messin!!

stats are lookin better keep up the good work!!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Keyser Soze said:


> But trust me, I'd FAR rather be in the top 10% highest earners - and I soon will be.
> 
> Just a point though, I usually find it's those who bang on most about "money isn't everything", "the best things in life are free" etc are usually the ones who have mysteriously forgotten their wallets at home that day.


I can't take this any more. Seriously Keyser, take the hint - *No-one *is impressed, honestly you are just making yourself look silly.

If you really are earning loads of money, good for you, enjoy it. Money is nothing, the freedom it buys you is everything - learn to be happy in yourself and not feel the need to rub everyones face in it. But remember even if you do make it to the 'top 10%' there will still be 10,000 people earning more than you, if money is the only way you can measure your worth how are you going to cope with that?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Gridlock said:


> I can't take this any more. Seriously Keyser, take the hint - *No-one *is impressed, honestly you are just making yourself look silly.
> 
> If you really are earning loads of money, good for you, enjoy it. Money is nothing, the freedom it buys you is everything - learn to be happy in yourself and not feel the need to rub everyones face in it. But remember even if you do make it to the 'top 10%' there will still be 10,000 people earning more than you, if money is the only way you can measure your worth how are you going to cope with that?


I have to bump this I'm afraid and agree 100%.

Just some friendly advice as you've mentioned your inflated wallet on several occasions now. I hate to offend, but statements bragging about how much you earn (or worse, how much you are going to be earning one day) are sickening and only serve to make you look foolish. Not only that, but they're a sure-fire way of making you disliked (not out of jealously, but mostly because few people like a boaster). Besides, people with real money don't brag about it. They don't need to.

Good luck on your cutting diet Keyser, and I hope you earn as much as you hope you will. But please don't be a boastful ****.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

big said:


> I have to bump this I'm afraid and agree 100%.
> 
> Just some friendly advice as you've mentioned your inflated wallet on several occasions now. I hate to offend, but statements bragging about how much you earn (or worse, how much you are going to be earning one day) are sickening and only serve to make you look foolish. Not only that, but they're a sure-fire way of making you disliked (not out of jealously, but mostly because few people like a boaster). Besides, people with real money don't brag about it. They don't need to.
> 
> Good luck on your cutting diet Keyser, and I hope you earn as much as you hope you will. But please don't be a boastful ****.


I do wonder if he does it on purpose at times.



x

x

x

T

It has kept this thread jumping.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

keep at it Joe!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

dannys back  now ive got a reason to get in shape! 34" is the agreed target mate not sure my frame will go that far im quite thick waisted


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> dannys back  now ive got a reason to get in shape! 34" is the agreed target mate not sure my frame will go that far im quite thick waisted


Yes we will be back on the pole smoking before you know it 

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pole smoking..................LMAO!!!!!!

Joe dont pole smoke, he pole dances......Big diff..........


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah danny smokes them


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

The way I see it Keyser is going to LOSE big time (He might be happy with his wallet, but not his looks LOL).

The working class hero wins again EASY, EASY, EASY...................

Go Joe go


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

anyway back on subject 38.5" round my belly button 39.5" just underneath


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well done Joe, keep it up mate, the hardest part will be keeping it off over Xmas.......but its all habit, once you break the cycles it will be easier!

Good luck mate


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

I found this photo of Keyser Soze:rolleye11


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Old Man GABA said:


> I found this photo of Keyser Soze:rolleye11


Oh, a slim-line version I see. Looks like he'll give Joe a run for his money after all....:rolleye11


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

howay boys this was keysers idea and we shouldnt mock him for not playing, actually wtf am i talking about rip him


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

joe you'll get to 34" around your waist unless you got "child bearing hips" they should go to that easily

an as for tatyana and pole smoking lets leave that in the past were it belongs!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Danny Jay said:


> joe you'll get to 34" around your waist unless you got "child bearing hips" they should go to that easily
> 
> an as for tatyana and pole smoking lets leave that in the past were it belongs!!


You might want to give up smoking but I don't



x

x

x

T


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> You might want to give up smoking but I don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever tried those LONG brown Cuban type cigars? I can get you one of those if you wish to try


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ralphy said:


> Ever tried those LONG brown Cuban type cigars? I can get you one of those if you wish to try


LMAO


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

Ralphy said:


> Ever tried those LONG brown Cuban type cigars? I can get you one of those if you wish to try


i have it was a cohiba esplendidos and i've had a monte cristo no4. aswell and i know by posting this some1 will probably make a gay reference but i'm secure enough with my sexuality not to care!!

and tat i do want to give up smoking i've tried everything tho and i'm down to just 12 a day now!!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

no why would i go and make a gay reference?  12 bj's a day? not gonna pay the rent that way bitch!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

back on topic 40"  been fitting a new bathroom so no gym and rubbish diet all week im still not finished so ill probably end up with anew bathroom and a 43" kite


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

keep at it


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

oh man out with the lads tonight so theres another inch on unless we go clubbing then ill dance it off


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

is there still no photos of keyser on this thread? what a waste of everybodys time


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

no mate but i went dancing back to 38.5" hoping to hit 38 by weekend


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

well done Joe! Keyser must auditioning for 'a christmas carol' (as scrooge)


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

38" this morning so thought i would snap it!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bigdaftjoe said:


> 38" this morning so thought i would snap it!!


Ive already said in another thread mate but ill say again youve come along way mate! Get your waist down to a Cap like 30


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

cheers fella see if you can get your chest up to a joe like 50


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

trickymicky69 said:


> is there still no photos of keyser on this thread? what a waste of everybodys time


It is not a waste of time for Joe, he is making phenomenal progress.

KS might be as well.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> It is not a waste of time for Joe, he is making phenomenal progress.
> 
> KS might be as well.


I doubt that KS is making any progress or he'd be shouting about it on this thread.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

phenomenal lol im doing ok would do a lot better if i had something resembling will power! wore a pair of trousers today that i used to have to breathe in to fasten they were loose that felt good  shame i dont have anyone to race im sure i would achieve target much quicker!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Mate, things like fitting into old clothes does wonders for your motivation. And it's a good physical indication of your progress, too. Keep it up. I would say you could be a Good Samaritan and forward your newly too-big trousers to Kaiser...but then, we all know he's not short of a few bob, anyway!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

lol yes he does!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

im 250lb!!!! at night!!! just eat 4 pork steaks as well!!!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

an on-line body fat test that somone posted on here tells me im 14% bf but i guess the picture paints a 1000 words??


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

bump for keyser just a measurement will do mate if you stil havent got round to a photo?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

bigdaftjoe said:


> bump for keyser just a measurement will do mate if you stil havent got round to a photo?


*tumble weed blows past on a small gust of wind*....


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

I measured my waist last week, relaxed it was 41" if I tense up it's 38".

if you want, I could take up the challange Joe, but I am assisted at the moment

and I can post up photos tonight too.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Cool - a new contender enters the ring!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think that there was only one original contender anyway - Well done on your progress Joe.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Old Man GABA said:


> I measured my waist last week, relaxed it was 41" if I tense up it's 38".
> 
> if you want, I could take up the challange Joe, but I am assisted at the moment
> 
> *and I can post up photos tonight too*.


If that's you in your Avatar, you can keep posting your pictures til thy kingdom come LMAO.

Only kidding.

Keep up the sterling efforts Joe.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

old man GABA the more the merrier mate! hell i might even start a proper diet!


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

well thats me then, got a bit of catching up to do.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Old Man GABA said:


> well thats me then, got a bit of catching up to do.


Ooooh, you've got luurvely nails!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

good on ya mate lets get it on


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Joe,

Get an accumeasure body fat caliper, about 10 quid, link on this forum, and I will race you in the body fat.

I am about 16% right now, want to get to about 13-14% and then maintain.

My cardio will be interesting as it will be wheeling down the sea front for two months 

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh darling.

Wheel away..........................


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> I am about 16% right now, want to get to about 13-14% and then maintain.
> 
> My cardio will be interesting as it will be wheeling down the sea front for two months
> 
> ...


For the record, I met Tatyana a few weeks ago, sh\e really nice, pretty and sure she won't mind me saying great body. Granted she had a dress on. but could see wicked Trap formation from her low backline.

She's safe as f*ck.

Now...back to the drugsssssss!!!!!


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Is this Keyser the same greasy fat lad that was bumped from MT about a year back?

If so, those here who saw his pics there, will be fully aware of just why he has elected to not post any pictures here (imagine a darker 'skinny/fat' version of Danny Baker mixed with a greasy bollywood bad guy LOL)

Keyser has been having a good run in his financial life lately? well, someone, somewhere must have been offering a good 'lamer to English pounds' exchange rate


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

:rolleye11 :rolleye11 :rolleye11 ok tat but i will need to get some first i know im starting higher than 16% though! anyone have a link for calipers?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> :rolleye11 :rolleye11 :rolleye11 ok tat but i will need to get some first i know im starting higher than 16% though! anyone have a link for calipers?


Here you go Joe

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/14172-body-fat-calipers.html?highlight=accumeasure

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

DoubleDcups said:


> Is this Keyser the same greasy fat lad that was bumped from MT about a year back?
> 
> If so, those here who saw his pics there, will be fully aware of just why he has elected to not post any pictures here (imagine a darker 'skinny/fat' version of Danny Baker mixed with a greasy bollywood bad guy LOL)
> 
> Keyser has been having a good run in his financial life lately? well, someone, somewhere must have been offering a good 'lamer to English pounds' exchange rate


Not really necessary to slag people off IMHO

Unless of course you want people doing the same thing to you.

Respect

T


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Agreed with you on that, Tat.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Timmy Smooth said:


> For the record, I met Tatyana a few weeks ago, sh\e really nice, pretty and sure she won't mind me saying great body. Granted she had a dress on. but could see wicked Trap formation from her low backline.
> 
> She's safe as f*ck.
> 
> Now...back to the drugsssssss!!!!!


SAFE, SAFE! LOL

I am as dangerous as, as dangerous as, ok, not dangerous now unless I rolled over your foot. 

Thanks hun, I am chuffed

Chris and I went shoe shopping in Camden, I got some new bodybuilding/porno heels as my super bling pair are a bit high.

He is really funny, has a super interesting job that most of you lads would KILL for, cute, and has a seriously strong Welsh accent and has that great mesomorphic structure that is perfect for bodybuilding.

We are going to do a photoshoot as we are both art bags, and probably hit a fetish club together as well (when I can walk in heels again) as we are both pervs 

I am so lucky, I get to meet so many of the lads.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bodybuilding/porno shoes?? what are they then tat??


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Danny Jay said:


> bodybuilding/porno shoes?? what are they then tat??


All the girlies wear them hun, I am sure you have seen them before.I think mine are exactly like these as well

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

My old shoes were much nicer, just not as stable on stage.

Funny, I have worn them out clubbing (TG) and seem to manage much better

x

x

x

T

Me and Scott "hollywood/mountain man" Horton last year at Hercules


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

*How about the real deal "hackskii"?*

Eh?

Sounds good?

Oh yah, I might not be as tall but I am way better looking. 

How's that for a hyjack?

Heeee heeee


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

Danny Jay said:


> bodybuilding/porno shoes?? what are they then tat??


like you dont own a pair


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

DoubleDcups said:


> Is this Keyser the same greasy fat lad that was bumped from MT about a year back?


Oh man, did a search, he wasn't very popular there.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

37.5" looking a lot leaner up top though


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

You've gotta be chuffed about that new measurement.

Even though Keyser hasn't posted, I'd have to thank him for giving you a motivation to lose.

It's has to feel good to be smaller at the waist.



Is that a current photo in your avatar?

Looking good, Joe.


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

Well the end of my first week and no change, still 41" relaxed

My Accumeasure calipers measure 15%


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah peg its recent but im 3lb lighter now old man keep it up fella thats a good bf% i will post mine when i get some calipers


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

244lb and 37"


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey Joe, great work, any chance you can put a start date in your signature space along with your stats? Cheers.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

just for you x


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good work Joe! How many weeks has it been now? How long are you cutting for?


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> yeah peg its recent but im 3lb lighter now old man keep it up fella thats a good bf% i will post mine when i get some calipers


If I was 20 years younger I'd be 11% BF, LOL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Old Man GABA said:


> If I was 20 years younger I'd be 11% BF, LOL


If I was 25 years younger id be 11% BF, LOL


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

i was never 11% bf i was born 10lb 9oz


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

37" ??? Is that ALL you've lost, and you've been living like a true pauper all this time???

Joe, I'd have expected better. Lucky for you I've been concentrating on more important matters.

Still, well done so far. Keep it up, buddy boy.

Keyser


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Keyser Soze said:


> 37" ??? Is that ALL you've lost, and you've been living like a true pauper all this time???
> 
> Keyser


Hes done well :first:


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

Keyser Soze said:


> 37" ??? Is that ALL you've lost, and you've been living like a true pauper all this time???
> 
> Joe, I'd have expected better. Lucky for you I've been concentrating on more important matters.
> 
> ...


errr? photo? measurement? who are ya?


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Cap said:


> Hes done well :first:


The lad has indeed done well...cutting is no walk in the park when you're naturally big.

Anyway, yes it's been a fcucking brilliant month moneywise, hence why I've not posted, watched my diet, or trained. And I'd do exactly the same again if I had to.

I see the ladies sewing circle have been spreading vicious gossip about me behind my back...but they're forgiven, they know not what they do. Never did!

Anyway, let the race resume.

Keyser.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Keyser Soze said:


> *37" ??? Is that ALL you've lost*, and you've been living like a true pauper all this time???
> 
> *Joe, I'd have expected better.* Lucky for you I've been concentrating on more important matters.
> 
> ...


WTF 

What do you mean "Joe, I'd have expected better"??

With regards to weight loss, what have you achieved?? NOTHING. After all, you started this dead thread!

p.s. how many more times are we gonna hear about your money? Noones interested in your financial gains. This is Uk-muscle, not Uk-money mate


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Ralphy said:


> WTF
> 
> What do you mean "Joe, I'd have expected better"??
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Keyser Soze said:


> Lucky for you I've been concentrating on more important matters.


Judging by the responses you seem to be getting, it's lucky for you this isn't a popularity contest.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Keyser Soze said:


> The lad has indeed done well...cutting is no walk in the park when you're naturally big.
> 
> Anyway, yes it's been a fcucking brilliant month moneywise, hence why I've not posted, watched my diet, or trained. And I'd do exactly the same again if I had to.
> 
> ...


OI OI OI, fat lad


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lets be nice.

My mother always used to say "if you don't have anything nice to say about someone, don't say anything!"

*I think that applies here.*


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

*PLEASE* dont ban him or edit his posts admin.

Keyser, tell me how much you make in a month??????


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

del_h said:


> *PLEASE* dont ban him or edit his posts admin.
> 
> Keyser, tell me how much you make in a month??????


As of now I have two income streams, my 9-5 contract at work, and 5-9 speculative gains within a family consortium with pooled cash and brainpower (not willing to go any detail about the practicalities, for obvious reasons). Between the two I crossed the five-figure mark this month. By Jan/Feb I intend to quit the 9-5, it's already getting expensive to stay at work.

That said, the latter is sucking UP all my cash at the moment, just because the returns are strong doesn't mean I can start spending like some Saudi prince. You probably spend more spare cash than I do per weekend.

Keyser.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Keyser Soze said:


> As of now I have two income streams, my 9-5 contract at work, and 5-9 speculative gains within a family consortium with pooled cash and brainpower (not willing to go any detail about the practicalities, for obvious reasons). Between the two I crossed the five-figure mark this month. By Jan/Feb I intend to quit the 9-5, it's already getting expensive to stay at work.
> 
> That said, the latter is sucking UP all my cash at the moment, just because the returns are strong doesn't mean I can start spending like some Saudi prince. You probably spend more spare cash than I do per weekend.
> 
> Keyser.


I used to trade in the evening, taking medium term positions on UK stocks & prior to this the FTSE 250 & Dow. Found the trading the stocks far easier as I could gain a better risk/reward profile. Had to pack it all in when other things started to take up too much time, but hope to get back into it next year, eventually dropping the day job & becoming truly self employed.

To me it's not the money, but the freedom that appeals

You could be scalping or swing trading the US markets, based on the time frame you give, but I doubt it

Good luck.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

id rather be good looking than rich! anyone no a plastic surgeon who works for free?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> id rather be good looking than rich! anyone no a plastic surgeon who works for free?


Well Joe, what ever you lack in looks you for sure make up in humor.


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

Keep it up Joe ! Cutting is never easy, for anyone. I have much respect for anyone who doesn't deviate from their cutting plan. It would seem this was a one man race, from the very beginning. That doesn't really matter though ... Because even it hadn't been, I bet you would have come out on top by a mile.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

^cheers buddy


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

keyser,

Do you intend to make *lots *of money, retire and have no friends????

Just a thought......................


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

seems santa brought my 43" waist back and cunningly hid it in pints of guiness oh well here i go again.................


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

bigdaftjoe said:


> seems santa brought my 43" waist back and cunningly hid it in pints of guiness oh well here i go again.................


lol that guiness gets you dont it my old man loves the stuff hes just blown up like a big water ballon in the last few years!! and the black poos as well after a heavy session!!  hahah

Ben


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

class! ive dropped 4lb since xmas but man im p*ssed off with myself i feel ill seek the solace of alcyhool


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats on the win Joe


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Lee said:


> Congrats on the win Joe


'Ello Stranger!

Hows it going mate?


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

Good work on the cutting Joe, but whys there all this talking about how much we earn? Seems a little silly really, As previously said this isnt Uk Money, and if it was i wouldnt be a member! LOL!


----------

